# need to fix carpet shampooer



## ladywildcat3 (May 16, 2009)

I have a Hoover deep vac carpet shampooer and after using it a whole 3 times it will no longer suck up the water I spray on the rug. The motor comes on, the brushes turn, everything works except the suction. Hubby can fix anything and has thought he did, but it still won't suck. Any tips would be appreciated am tired of hearing him talking to himself and staring at the shampooer.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Check your intake hoses for blockage and check your gaskets and lid on the waste water tank. 
It works like any other wet vacuum, if you have a leak you will lose suction. If you hear the suction motor running at high rpm you have a hose or intake blockage.
Hoover makes a decent unit, I used to repair these and Hoover was at that time least problematic but periodically the entier suction motor would need replacing.


----------



## ladywildcat3 (May 16, 2009)

*Hoover deepvac*

Hubby has checked that all. The hose isn't blocked, the gaskets are fine, and the motor runs exactly the same way it did before it stopped inhaling the water. He is a small engine mechanic and repairs home appliances quite often, but this has got his really puzzled. I'd hate to pay to buy a new motor after just 3 uses, 
As I said, it worked fine 3 times and the 4th it just sprayed the cleaner but no vacuum. Called Hoover and found the rudest person I've ever run into. He acted like I was trying to hold the company up for ransom or something. It was still under warranty at that time but got absolutely no where. Tried to get a manual or anything but got nothing but rude replies.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Does the unit have an upholstery nozzle , if so could it be stuck in the suction setting for upholstery cleaning instead of carpet????


----------



## ladywildcat3 (May 16, 2009)

*no suction*

No, it is just an upright unit with no attachments, wish it did as that's what I wanted when I went shopping but couldn't find one I could afford and since we've had Hoovers in the past thought this one would last a long time too.
It's a Model F-5807 DeepVac if that helps any.


----------



## misscorvette84 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Bissell Pro Heat 2 Carpet shampooer*

I have 2 Bissell Pro Heat double brushes, neither one will spray out water or shampoo.mI have tried to run hot water thru them, cant get anything to work. $250.00 per shampooer and neither work!!! Not very old either!


----------

